# 2001 Chevy half ton 2 wheel drive!



## RonGebhard (Jul 4, 2015)

My tow/haul button won't work! Can anyone give me some clues on what I should look for?


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

RonGebhard said:


> My tow/haul button won't work! Can anyone give me some clues on what I should look for?


That exact phrase typed into google should do it. Welcome back Gebhardsdairy.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

The tow/haul button on the shift lever locks out over-drive when engaged. Have your tranny and/or electrical circuit checked.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

bigg777 said:


> The tow/haul button on the shift lever locks out over-drive when engaged. Have your tranny and/or electrical circuit checked.


Don't quote me but I believe the disable of the overdrive gear depends on the tranny you have and/or how long you hold in the button.

I just push my button for a second and I get the tow mode (holds gear longer, downshifts quicker...) but I still have overdrive.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Probably a broken wire from the shift lever to the steering column.
Take off the plastic cover on the shift column and look for a broken wire.


----------



## RonGebhard (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks guys... great ideas and all


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

RonGebhard said:


> My tow/haul button won't work! Can anyone give me some clues on what I should look for?


Watch this video.






I have to do the same thing to my 2004 3/4-ton 4x4 ...

Parts can be ordered from 1AAuto.com to fix it, if you don't wanna splice it back together.


----------



## RonGebhard (Jul 4, 2015)

My friend a mechanic said it's the wiring harness in shifter


----------

